# Greetings!!



## Mr_Grumpy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello all,

Just sticking my head around the door to intro oneself!

My name is Dallas aka Mr_Grumpy!


----------



## magnu (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Pisis (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning and welcome.
Derek


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

G'day mate welcome aboard.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mr_Grumpy (Mar 18, 2011)

Ta muchly chaps!


----------



## imalko (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome from up North.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome Dallas.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard Dallas.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dallas! I know another Grumpy, he owns a cigar shop in Kingsport, TN.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 18, 2011)

Another welcome from down undah.


----------



## robtmelvin (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky, U.S.A., Dallas. I'm new here myself but from my short time here I can tell you that you will not find a more friendly and helpful bunch of folks anywhere. 

Bob


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2011)

Willkommen, bienvenue, welcome - from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dallas. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2011)

G'day Grumps, welcome to this amazing club, so what's you aviation forte


----------



## Peebs (Mar 21, 2011)

Grettings from downunder!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2011)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome, Grumpy, we have a small contingent here, one more is always welcome, we'll just change the sign to 6


----------



## woody (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

